# Significado de término alta impedancia de entrada



## Salvador Camacho (Ago 26, 2013)

Quisiera saber en términos más accesibles el significado del término alta impedancia de entrada. Por ejemplo cuando se dice que tal componente tiene una alta impedancia de entrada. Gracias de antemano por cualquier comentario.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 26, 2013)

esas preguntas google te las puede responder facilmente.

algo simple(si, dije simple) para que entiendas: imagínate la entrada de un IC tiene internamente una RESISTENCIA MUY GRANDE!! en serie muy grande, que no deja pasar corriente hacia en IC, incluso se hace la comparación como si estuviera al aire.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2013)

Salvador Camacho dijo:


> Quisiera saber en términos más accesibles el significado del término alta impedancia de entrada. Por ejemplo cuando se dice que tal componente tiene una alta impedancia de entrada. Gracias de antemano por cualquier comentario.


Hola caro Salvador Camacho quando es aclarado que un conponiente tiene alta inpedancia en su entrada eso significa que el no va te cargar la fuente de sinal quando conectado, o mejor la fuente de sinal no es "molestada "o cargada  por ese conponiente a qual el foi conectado .
Espero tener sido exclarecedor .
!fuerte abrazo!
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 26, 2013)

Buenos días.

La Impedancia es la Resistencia que presenta un circuito en una frecuencia determinada.

Su unidad de medida es el ohmio (Ω) pero ésta no se puede medir con Polímetros normales.

Se representa por la letra Z...  Z= R+jX  (Malditos matemáticos siempre liándolo todo  )


Mejor mira en este enlace....

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impedancia 


Sal U2


----------

